# req: boot animation how-to for miui



## neOwb (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know of a how-to for making your own boot animations for miui? I've done a couple before when I was on liberty but have no idea where to start for miui. Thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## grondinm (Jul 30, 2011)

the process is really the same...you end up with your bootanimation.zip and it can be placed in /system/media if you want to have it show up in the theme manager then you have to create a mtz file...for that you can use this one i created for the ubuntuish android that is on this forum...this should serve as a good template for you.

http://android.gcfam.net/random/(BootAnimation)Ubuntuish.mtz


----------



## possnfiffer (Oct 7, 2011)

Sweet







I'm giving this a shot


----------

